# just a?



## krv3000 (Sep 6, 2010)

HI all just a? where do the stars cum from ie the ones beside your name on your profile  and not the ones in the sky mind you im still looking for the moon bugey they left up ther but all i keep seeing is fut prints ;D


----------



## b.lindsey (Sep 6, 2010)

It has to do with the numner of posts. There are 3 levels...Newbie, Advance, and Senior.

Bill


----------



## kcmillin (Sep 6, 2010)

krv3000, the stars come with your Title.

Under 20 posts an your a Newb with one star

20-100 posts and your an advanced member with two stars,

once you reach 100 posts you will have 3 stars and become a senior member.

I am not sure you can get any higher than 3 stars, unless your involved with the site like a moderator or administrator.

Kel


----------



## krv3000 (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi thanks all for the reply so quickly


----------



## Artie (Sep 6, 2010)

Actually all the above is completely incorrect. 

Each star corelates to the financial contributions made to the site owners retirement fund. 

From star 7 you get to use the Villa in France once per year as an added incentive. 

From Stars 10 the Cassa Del Rakeo in Florence can be visited and accomodation (at a reduced rate) can be organised.

Of course once 15 stars is achieved you get to stay with Rick at the Vatican where he lives on a day to day basis.... naturally no time limits are imposed at this level nor are any costs incurred.

Call it an exclusive club membership......

And of course if any of you took any of this in any way seriously.... i feel that you need to develop some semblance of a sense of humour..... *club*


----------



## krv3000 (Sep 7, 2010)

don't fancy France can i swap it for denmark av bin told they have sum lovely models on show in windows over their


----------



## krv3000 (Sep 9, 2010)

OK a fortnight in blackpool then Rof}


----------



## Maryak (Sep 10, 2010)

krv3000  said:
			
		

> OK a fortnight in blackpool then Rof}



As long as it's not when they are having "The Illuminations." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Best Regards
Bob


----------



## krv3000 (Sep 10, 2010)

OK but I'm not getting you any fish & chips


----------



## rake60 (Sep 11, 2010)

Artie  said:
			
		

> Actually all the above is completely incorrect.
> 
> Each star corelates to the financial contributions made to the site owners retirement fund.
> 
> ...



That does it Artie!
For letting that out to the general public, you're back to 14 stars and you will *NEVER* see 15 again!
 Rof}

Rick


----------



## krv3000 (Sep 13, 2010)

:shrug: o but go on i will get you a large 99 with nuts on ;D


----------



## Artie (Sep 15, 2010)

rake60  said:
			
		

> That does it Artie!
> For letting that out to the general public, you're back to 14 stars and you will *NEVER* see 15 again!
> Rof}
> 
> Rick



Oh...POOH! :fan: :toilet:


----------



## krv3000 (Sep 15, 2010)

o well i beater go into my workshop and brake sumthing then


----------



## krv3000 (Sep 22, 2010)

well i did not brake anything just poked things with a stick


----------



## krv3000 (Sep 28, 2010)

HI so where do the karma points cum from :big: i need to see the doc to get me meds changed im convinsd I seed a lil green man on the moon


----------

